# Ligabue: il sale della terra. Nuovo singolo. Audio Video



## admin (5 Settembre 2013)

Il nuovo singolo di Luciano Ligabue "Il sale della terra" che fa parte del nuovo album che uscirà il prossimo 26 Novembre 2013.

Ecco l'udio video de "Il sale della terra", qui in basso.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Che cesso con i capelli corti e pensare che in un intervista disse che si era scocciato di portarli lunghi e pittarseli ogni volta, come se qualcuno lo costringesse a portarli in quel modo  , manco fosse Ozzy Osbourne o Lemmy dei Motorhead.


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2013)

Che scandalo di canzone


----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che cesso con i capelli corti e pensare che in un intervista disse che si era scocciato di portarli lunghi e pittarseli ogni volta, come se qualcuno lo costringesse a portarli in quel modo  , manco fosse Ozzy Osbourne o Lemmy dei Motorhead.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che scandalo di canzone



Rispetto a _Sotto bombardamento_ è un capolavoro


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che cesso con i capelli corti e pensare che in un intervista disse che si era scocciato di portarli lunghi e pittarseli ogni volta, come se qualcuno lo costringesse a portarli in quel modo  , manco fosse Ozzy Osbourne o Lemmy dei Motorhead.



Il marketing lo costringe. Ad esempio ogni volta che Pelù andava al tg dicevano che era Ligabue, quindi riusciva a farsi pubblicità con gli sforzi degli altri!


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il marketing lo costringe. Ad esempio ogni volta che Pelù andava al tg dicevano che era Ligabue, quindi riusciva a farsi pubblicità con gli sforzi degli altri!


Ecco perchè Pelù fino a qualche anno fa portava i capelli corti, madò.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rispetto a _Sotto bombardamento_ è un capolavoro


Non c'è differenza lì fa oooo e qui yeeeee.


----------



## Hammer (6 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rispetto a _Sotto bombardamento_ è un capolavoro



Ah era una canzone quella?

Comunque dopo trenta secondi mi ero già smaronato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non c'è differenza lì fa oooo e qui yeeeee.



Non ho potuto evitare la risata quando l'ho sentito


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non c'è differenza lì fa oooo e qui yeeeee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2013)

solo sentire la voce mi da fastidio ....fate voi


----------



## runner (6 Settembre 2013)

dai su è strafinito da anni.....


----------



## Brain84 (7 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me invece è un bel singolo, da anni non sentivo Ligabue cosi. Io ero fan dai tempi di Buon compleanno Elvis, lo seguivo ai concerti poi da "nome e cognome" ho smesso di seguirlo assiduamente.

Questo testo è molto significativo, mai banale e molto critico. Il piglio mi piace, è pur sempre pop rock ma questo è quello che fa e stavolta secondo me, lo ha fatto più che bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è un bel singolo, da anni non sentivo Ligabue cosi. Io ero fan dai tempi di Buon compleanno Elvis, lo seguivo ai concerti poi da "nome e cognome" ho smesso di seguirlo assiduamente.
> 
> Questo testo è molto significativo, mai banale e molto critico. Il piglio mi piace, è pur sempre pop rock ma questo è quello che fa e stavolta secondo me, lo ha fatto più che bene.



Anche secondo me questa canzone non è malaccio.


----------

